# leather key case



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

hey all i am looking for a leather case that was pictured in the toureg forum a very long time ago. i ran about 3 searches and came up empty. 
as i remember it we (touareg owners) were complaining that pheaton owners received leather key fob cases with their purchases if anyone knows where to purchase these or if they exists please let me know thanx. 
most likely the forum vets would know about being that it was posted a while back. thanks 
~Rick


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: leather key case (v8touareg)*

FWIW - The Phaeton one is almost $300.


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: leather key case (OEMpl.us)*

$300 for a leather case to wrap around ur key that seems absurd!!!!


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: leather key case (v8touareg)*

anyone??? know i am having trouble sleeping at night i can't find it anywhere.


----------



## DMBBV (Jul 20, 2006)

Knock-off version
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...velty


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: leather key case (v8touareg)*

The keycase will make the key bigger, thus making the keychain bigger, thus making my pocket more unconfortable. What is the main purpose other than keeping the key in mint condition..to retain it's value?


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: leather key case (garibaldo)*

The case i am referring to hugs the current key fob, looks to be made of quality leather and allows the key to function while its on. i know it exists i am not crazy, i just can't find it anywhere i ran many searches and nothing relevant came up.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: leather key case (v8touareg)*

Is this what you're referring to:


----------



## Jentregs (May 10, 2004)

*Re: leather key case (v8touareg)*

In case anyone is looking for an alternative to that case - I use the Porsche Leather Pouch case because it bugs me that my house keys rattle against the dash. The Touareg Key and four others fit in there quite nicely. (The cars are built on the same platform, so I can validate having it say Porsche).
Here is a link, I see there is another style available as well.
http://e-partssales.com/Mercha...OSEBA


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: leather key case (v8touareg)*

This is the one I eventually bought. It cost about $10 with shipping. I wanted the VW one but couldn't seem to find it at a reasonable price.


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: leather key case (v8touareg)*

Here is the entire catalog of the Phaeton luxury goods - in German.
http://www.marsipaani.com/auto...g.pdf


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

Ir Brenda, 
you nailed it spot on, i am at a loss for words. now i must find a way to buy it. i don't care what the price i must have it. 
thanks again


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (v8touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v8touareg* »_Ir Brenda, 
you nailed it spot on, i am at a loss for words. now i must find a way to buy it. i don't care what the price i must have it. 
thanks again

This guy has it for 152 Euros: http://www.boecker-gruppe.de/s...101e8


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I bought an OEM Leather key cover for ~24 bucks but I had to get a friend of mine in Japan to get it.








Here is the VWoJ option...


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: leather key case (irbrenda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irbrenda* »_Is this what you're referring to:










VW stopped production for this key-case some times ago. 
Maybe because they didn't sell it; price has been € 170,-!!


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: leather key case (Salvatore1)*

i just have to have it. it just looks so classy.


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*

Herbehop,
I really like the ones you posted. The closest thing I could find was this:








The quality does not appear to be quite as nice as the one you got. How would one go about acquiring one of those?


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (v8touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v8touareg* »_Ir Brenda, 
you nailed it spot on, i am at a loss for words. now i must find a way to buy it. i don't care what the price i must have it. 
thanks again

You sound like me. When I'm hell bent on something, I'll pay anything. I've been this route many times and my hubby can attest to that, poor soul! So....if you find one, let me know too!


----------



## tongsli (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: (herbehop)*

I've tried emailing them and they DO NOT answer, eventhough they claim international orders.
ECS Tuning sells a non-vw cover for $15.00


----------



## Gorkem (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: leather key case (v8touareg)*

v8touareg, I believe I can help you since I purchased this key case a month ago out of curiosity. If you are still considering it, don't. From the picture it looks like it is an exact fit. It is true, the key-fob fits perfectly but, as you know, in the Touareg, the key hole is recessed. Since the key case has a square profile, this prevents you from inserting the key all the way. Therefore, at the moment I can not use it. The only way you can use it is to have the keyless entry/start so that you do not have to insert the key. I do not have keyless entry/start so I now have a quite expensive leather piece sitting in it's classy box. I am considering to sell it to someone with a Phaeton or a keyless Touareg. 
Anyone interested to know more about it, let me know.


_Modified by Gorkem at 7:41 AM 2-23-2007_


----------



## Gorkem (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: leather key case (v8touareg)*

Seeing that this topic attracts much attention, I wanted to provide more details about this product.
The leather key case is made by Seeger, a German company. In the box you receive a unique ID number. I believe it is made of Nappa leather, and the workmanship is excellent. However, I am not still sure whether it deserves such a price tag.
In the picture irbrenda posted, you can only see just one side of the case. For those who would like to know, the other side is totally covered without any kind of opening or transparent plastic for you to see the open/close/trunk keys. I guess you just have to get used to finding their whereabouts by touching. There is an emblem of Seeger on this side as well which is engraved in the leather. On the other side, which can be seen in the picture, "Phaeton" is written in small letters. Hope this helps.


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (herbehop)*

Those look nice! I could not find it on the website though. Any help you might offer up would be greatly appreciated. Perhaps a group buy?
http://www.volkswagendesign.com


----------



## Bach (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: (smithjss)*

Bump!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Bach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bach* »_Bump!








why?


----------



## BluGraphBilly (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_I bought an OEM Leather key cover for ~24 bucks but I had to get a friend of mine in Japan to get it.








Here is the VWoJ option...










Any word on how to get these here in the states? A part number?








I'm very interested in buying a couple of these for my keys.


----------



## RnCV (Mar 27, 2007)

So herbehop are you going to let us in on how to get these. The ones on ebay don't look all that great.


----------

